# Crossover 3 vias activo mas equalizador



## Guest

Primero dejo el diagrama de un filtro activo para graves, este trabaja en el rango de 20Hz a 250Hz, ademas cuenta con un control de tono para darle un poco de color al sonido grave, el potenciometro de volumen y el de control de tono son sencillos; el control de 100K de corte es CUADRUPLE.


----------



## Guest

Yo he montado el Xover mas el ecualizador de 10 bandas, aqui dejo algunas fotos; el diseño del equalizador esta en la pagina 2 post #16.

P.D. Aun sigo sin poner los esquematicos

SALUDOS.


----------



## Gabf

y las otras cosas del rack son compradas no? 
realmente tiene alguna utilidad comparado con los otros equalizadores que tienes en el rack? 
por que lo hiciste en ese gabinete  muy original. 
y otra cosa por lo armaste en protoboard y no en placa de cobre?


----------



## Guest

El Xover si tiene utilidad esta conectado al poder de abajo para la reproducción de los graves, el cual ya no es original esta modificado; y esta ensamblado en una tarjeta perforada porque fue el prototipo para saber que tal trabajaba y pues así lo deje en lo que le hago una tarjeta para el circuito y en estereo.


----------



## nene

Muy bueno..primero lo simule..por partes, y luego lo monte en mi proto..y funciona muy bien!...habra que estudiarlo mejor para hacerle las mejoras posibles!...estoy diseñanado el pcb del original..en cuanto lo tenga listo lo publico..voy a tardar esoty con algunos examenes!...

un abrazo!


----------



## broka

weno al parecer tu montaje tiene 2 perillas.....

1 que supongo que es el volumen, y el potenciometro cuadruple que es lo que hace???

por lo viste en el esquematico debeerias tener 3 potensiónmetros


1 volumen, 2° control de grave., y el potenciometro cuadruple??


----------



## Guest

broka dijo:
			
		

> weno al parecer tu montaje tiene 2 perillas.....
> 
> 1 que supongo que es el volumen, y el potenciometro cuadruple que es lo que hace???
> 
> por lo viste en el esquematico debeerias tener 3 potensiónmetros
> 
> 
> 1 volumen, 2° control de grave., y el potenciometro cuadruple??



Bueno la perilla roja es volumen la amarilla es el corte como se pueden ver en las fotos, el tercer potenciometro ke vendria siendo el del tono no lo puse ya en la circuiteria deje esclavisado el tono con dos resistencias porke no tenia el potenciometro jejejeje, pero practicamente si se encuentra.


----------



## broka

bueno amigo,. ahora lo unico que esperamos es el pcb para ver que tal te quedo, saludos


----------



## broka

pues amigooo creo que tratare de hacer el pcb saludos, estoy muy interesado en este pre-amp, saludos


----------



## chelo1933

hola luci queria darte las gracias por el ampilificador de 100w ,esta muy bueno yo lo hice y suena muy bien ,bueno ahora queria hcerte una consulta con respecto al xover queria conectarlo al amplificador un subwofer y por eso quiero construir el xover pero se me hace dificil conseguir un pot cuadruole aca donde vivo ;queria saber si es muy complicado hacerlo con 4 independites ;osea la posterior puesta a punto se podria decir con los cuatro en manera independiente; bueno desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda q das en el foro .


----------



## broka

mm por lo visot han dejado algo de lado este tema..
la verdad de las cosas que me parece muy interesante este Xover-eq
asi que ya e comprado todos los materiales, el potenciometro cuadruple no me costo en conseguirlo gracias a silicon chilean...el mejor lugar..comunmente llamado "san diego" (santiago - chile) asi que pues veremos luciperro que tal anda tu xover
saludos


----------



## broka

http://imageshack.us

]



excente luciperro. aca te mandos las fotos de mi ensamble
al lado izquierdo que es el xover eq. quedo excelenteeeeee

y al lado derecho es el PREAMP para control de tonos y bajos.
ocupo los 2 a la vez, el bajo suena excelente. saludos por tu gran trabajo


----------



## Schweider

hola a todos, como se daran cuenta soy nuevo en este foro, la vdd me parece muy interesante este xover, pero tengo un problema he cambiado los tl072 por unos tl074 k ya tenia y el potenciometro cuadruple(no lo venden donde vivo) lo cambie por resistencias de 50k. 
pero a la hora de probarlo no hace filtrado alguno solo baja un poco el volumen; alguien me pudiera dar una idea de que error cometí?


----------



## broka

sino me equivoco el tl074 es como si tuvieras 2 tl072, pues mira, si no eres muy experto en este tema, te recomiendo que compres 4 tl072, y lo conectes en el orden de las patas, tal como salen las resistencias..., si le vas a poner resistencia de 50 kilos. pon 2 resitencias en serie de 50 kilos, y el tap central, sera la union de esas 2 resistencias. ojo yo arme el xover de luciperro hace muy poco, como podras ver en la imagen de mas arriba, y funciona a la perfeccion. corta en las frecuencias susodichas. saludos


----------



## Schweider

gracias por tan rapida respuesta, revisare lo que me dices. me gustaria saber que es lo que esta montado en lo que parece el chasis de una fuente de computadora, imagino es el preamp y su fuente. otra cosa no se si hayas diseñado el pcb del xover (... no soy muy bueno con eso  ops: ) podrias ponerlo si lo tienes.


----------



## Guest

Ahora un pekeño ecualizador de 10 bandas, no he terminado de hacer el eskematico pero pronto lo publico, mientras tanto aki los archivos.


----------



## Guest

Schweider dijo:
			
		

> gracias por tan rapida respuesta, revisare lo que me dices. me gustaria saber que es lo que esta montado en lo que parece el chasis de una fuente de computadora, imagino es el preamp y su fuente. otra cosa no se si hayas diseñado el pcb del xover (... no soy muy bueno con eso  ops: ) podrias ponerlo si lo tienes.



Al principio del post coloke los archivos con el PCB y como van montados.

Saludos.


----------



## Schweider

> Luciperrro escribió:
> Al principio del post coloke los archivos con el PCB y como van montados.
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu ayuda, este crossover (el del PCB) es una version anterior vdd, al ver el montage me doy cuenta que usas 3 integrados y no cuatro como el del esquematico ademas de otros componentes distintos, solo tengo una duda: si quiero agragar un control de volumen puedo utilizar un potenciometro de 100k en la salida?


----------



## broka

bueno licuperro...
mis preguntas respeto a tu pcb diseñado por ti
tengo los 4 presets de 100 kilos cada uno...y bueno...(supongo que ese es el potenciometro cuadruple, ahora lo otro, en donde va el control de tono?? y donde esta el control de volumen???
y en donde van ubicados los TL072?
por lo que se nota en el esquema, creo que faltan varios componentes...
tambien ahi un condensador de 18p0pf que no recuerdo haber puesto en mi poryect board..
bueno. luciperro, me cuentas como te fue, quisas te equivocaste de circuito cunado lo subiste
o quisas yo este equivocado. saludos luciperro


----------



## Schweider

> bueno licuperro...
> mis preguntas respeto a tu pcb diseñado por ti
> tengo los 4 presets de 100 kilos cada uno...y bueno...(supongo que ese es el potenciometro cuadruple, ahora lo otro, en donde va el control de tono?? y donde esta el control de volumen???
> y en donde van ubicados los TL072? .....


como dije antes: este parece ser una version anterior al del esquematico (las tres tiras de pines corresponden a los 7l072 (si ves el montaje los pines 4 y 8 van conectados a la corriente +15 y -15v respectivamente) por eso la diferencia de los demas componentes y la falta del control de volumen y el tono


----------



## Schweider

Saludos a todos, por fin pude hacer funcionar el xover, esta vez lo hice en una placa tipo protoboard, jajaja creo ke en la otra hice un corto ...nunca supe donde .
En fin lo prove con el bajo de un home theater que paso a la histora y me va de 10

Cambiando de tema:


			
				Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Ahora un pekeño ecualizador de 10 bandas, no he terminado de hacer el eskematico pero pronto lo publico, mientras tanto aki los archivos.


me parece imprecionante este eq, ya no puedo esperar a ver el esquematico, por el momento tengo dos preguntas: 
1)es para un solo canal? y...
2)si va conectado antes amplificador vdd?


----------



## Guest

Schweider dijo:
			
		

> Luciperrro escribió:
> Al principio del post coloke los archivos con el PCB y como van montados.
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda, este crossover (el del PCB) es una version anterior vdd, al ver el montage me doy cuenta que usas 3 integrados y no cuatro como el del esquematico ademas de otros componentes distintos, solo tengo una duda: si quiero agragar un control de volumen puedo utilizar un potenciometro de 100k en la salida?
Hacer clic para expandir...


Para el control de volumen se puede agregar el potenciometro en la entrada o la salida con la configuracion de divisor de tension.


----------



## Guest

broka dijo:
			
		

> bueno licuperro...
> mis preguntas respeto a tu pcb diseñado por ti
> tengo los 4 presets de 100 kilos cada uno...y bueno...(supongo que ese es el potenciometro cuadruple, ahora lo otro, en donde va el control de tono?? y donde esta el control de volumen???
> y en donde van ubicados los TL072?
> por lo que se nota en el esquema, creo que faltan varios componentes...
> tambien ahi un condensador de 18p0pf que no recuerdo haber puesto en mi poryect board..
> bueno. luciperro, me cuentas como te fue, quisas te equivocaste de circuito cunado lo subiste
> o quisas yo este equivocado. saludos luciperro



No tengo diseñado el PCB del Xover ke esta en el eskematico, por eso subi la version de solo la etapa de corte con una pekeña ganancia final; los integrados ke utilice son en linea como el  NJM4558, NJM072, BA4560 etc.


----------



## Guest

Schweider dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos, por fin pude hacer funcionar el xover, esta vez lo hice en una placa tipo protoboard, jajaja creo ke en la otra hice un corto ...nunca supe donde .
> En fin lo prove con el bajo de un home theater que paso a la histora y me va de 10
> 
> Cambiando de tema:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciperrro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora un pekeño ecualizador de 10 bandas, no he terminado de hacer el eskematico pero pronto lo publico, mientras tanto aki los archivos.
> 
> 
> 
> me parece imprecionante este eq, ya no puedo esperar a ver el esquematico, por el momento tengo dos preguntas:
> 1)es para un solo canal? y...
> 2)si va conectado antes amplificador vdd?
Hacer clic para expandir...


El PCB es para un solo canal, y va antes del amplificador.


----------



## broka

bueno, pues aca , fabrique el Xover, con todas sus respectivas etapas, el circuito funciona a la perfeccion, diria mejor de lo que como lo tenia antes (montado en la protoboard), bueno el circuito lo hice en una placa PCB de tamaño 10cm x 5cm , bastante pequeño a mi parecer, bueno tube que emplear la forma cacera, pues tengo el protel 99 service pack 6 y ni lo se ocupar, y tambien tengo el altium, pero por lo que e visto prefiero 99, se ve mejor
bueno. ojala alguien tuviera un manual de protel bueno para aprender, seria bueno , pues podria aportar esquemas para foros de electronica, bueno aca dejo las fotos del xover "casi terminado", a penas pueda, terminare la caja y les mandare fotos con el xover terminado, tambien les adjunto el esquema del circuitoi (como deberia dibujarse por la parted e abajo con el pen), bueno casero , pero bueno saludos gente

http://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11534401hu2.jpg

http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=96684941wb7.jpg

http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=95334102hc2.jpg

http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=48093721lp5.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=67122013vt0.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=27811086su6.jpg

http://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=35504410la4.jpg


----------



## broka

agrego que, bueno la caja negra que esta al lado del xover es la fuente de poder del xover y ademas que trae integrado dentro de ella, el circuito pre-amplificador de volumen , tonos bajos y altos


----------



## //pollo//

hola chicos! como va? luciperro tengo una duda con tu crossover... en la placa que tu posteaste, aparecen 3 tl072 y en el esquema aparecen 4...esta bien la placa que tu posteaste? si la monto asi como tu la posteaste me va a andar o le tengo que agregar el otro tl que falta???otra pregunta... los tl tienen que ser SIL o DIP???ya que en la placa aparecen las patas como si fuera un SIL... espero que me puedas ayudar xq tengo muchas ganas de armar este crossover para una potencia de auto con tu fuente SMPS que esta re grosa!sos un capo!

desde ya muchas gracias!  

saludos!


----------



## Guest

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola chicos! como va? luciperro tengo una duda con tu crossover... en la placa que tu posteaste, aparecen 3 tl072 y en el esquema aparecen 4...esta bien la placa que tu posteaste? si la monto asi como tu la posteaste me va a andar o le tengo que agregar el otro tl que falta???otra pregunta... los tl tienen que ser SIL o DIP???ya que en la placa aparecen las patas como si fuera un SIL... espero que me puedas ayudar xq tengo muchas ganas de armar este crossover para una potencia de auto con tu fuente SMPS que esta re grosa!sos un capo!
> desde ya muchas gracias!
> saludos!



El circuito de la parte del  "corte" es el mismo, antes explike el porke el PCB ke publike noes el mismo ek el del eskematico, ya alguein realizo su propio PCB con los tonos y el volumen; yo para el PCB se me ocurrio meter integrados en Linea (SIL) por conveniencia de donde monte esa tarjeta y aparte la necesitaba sin el control de refuerzo de graves; aunke eso no afecta en el funcioanmiento.

SALUDOS


----------



## Pablo16

Luciperro, que tan eficiente es el ecualizador de 10 bandas que publicaste? es lo suficientemente confiable como para adaptarlo en tu amplificador de 100 w? Je Je. saludos


----------



## Guest

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro, que tan eficiente es el ecualizador de 10 bandas que publicaste? es lo suficientemente confiable como para adaptarlo en tu amplificador de 100 w? Je Je. saludos



Lo ensamble y tiene un sonido decente, nada extraordinario solo un simple EQ

SALUDOS.


----------



## //pollo//

muchas gracias luciperro! tengo una ultima pregunta...puedo cambiar el TL072 por un NJM4558L, ya que este lo e visto mucho en los estereos sony y pioneer y parece bueno, y ademas es SIL..

desde ya muchas gracias!

suerte!


----------



## //pollo//

hola! como va? luciperro disculpa, recien acabo de ver que tu utilizaste el njm en tu crossover jeje...tengo otra duda... por casualidad tienes algun preamplificador de buena calidad que funcione con los 12 volts de la bateria del auto??? xq me hice un filtro pasabajos pasivo con resistencias y capacitores pero me quita mucha ganancia de la salida del estereo a la potencia...estube viendo integrados como el NE5532, el TL072 o el TL074 pero en las hojas de datos dice que trabajan con fuente partida... si alguien me puede pasar algun esquema se lo agradeceria...

nos vemos!  

suerte!


----------



## Guest

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola! como va? luciperro disculpa, recien acabo de ver que tu utilizaste el njm en tu crossover jeje...tengo otra duda... por casualidad tienes algun preamplificador de buena calidad que funcione con los 12 volts de la bateria del auto??? xq me hice un filtro pasabajos pasivo con resistencias y capacitores pero me quita mucha ganancia de la salida del estereo a la potencia...estube viendo integrados como el NE5532, el TL072 o el TL074 pero en las hojas de datos dice que trabajan con fuente partida... si alguien me puede pasar algun esquema se lo agradeceria...
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> suerte!



Los preamplificador de buena calidad van a trabajar con tensiones simetricas, amenos ke de los 12V los eleves a +-15V o a +-10V como minimo, si lo kieres para tu automovil; lo ek puedes ahcer en dado caso es ke si cuentas con algun amplificador en el auto, sakes de alli los +-15V para alimentar tu preamp.

Saludos.


----------



## //pollo//

ok luciperro gracias!el amplificador que tengo en el auto es un amplificador que me arme con dos TDA2003 jeje, lo alimento con los 12 volts que me entrega la bateria del auto. tiene un sonido decente aunque tiene mucha THD pero, para los 3 dolares que me salio armar el amplificador yo creo que esta bien jeje. pero ya encontre una solucion, voy a hacer un divisor de tension que me entregue 6 o 7 volts y lo voy a utilizar como voltaje de referencia para el filtro, en la entrada inversora conecto el filtro y en la entrada no inversora le meto esta tension de referencia.tu crees que asi puede funcionar?ahi posteo el diagrama del filtro para que lo veas y me digas si tiene algun error.

desde ya muchas gracias!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

mi pregunta es la misma que la del pollo..
mmm como reemplazan la fuente partida simplemente?


----------



## //pollo//

hola maxep! ya encontre la solucion al problema de la fuente partida. lo que hay que hacer es colocar en las entradas del amplificador operacional una tension de referencia que tenga la mitad del voltaje con el que se esta alimentando el operacional. aqui posteo un diagrama de un preamplificador sencillo que trabaja con fuente simple.la idea la saque viendo unos diagramas que tenia de un estereo sony.el circuito esta probado y funciona a la perfección, primero lo probe con un TL071 pero no obtuve buenos resultados, luego lo probe con un LM741 y funciono muy bien,y por ultimo lo probe con un NJM4558 (o un BA4558)y con este funciono a la perfeccion.si lo van a armar recomiendo que usen el NJM4558 o el BA4558.
en el diagrama, la bornera CN1 es la entrada de la señal de audio, CN2 es la entrada de la tension, que tiene que ser mayor a 12v ( con 13 o 14v esta bien)y CN3 es la salida de audio. el regulador de tension no es el 7812, es el 7810 solo que en el livewire no aparecia jeje y el diodo zener es de 5v.

si quieres puedo pasarte el diagrama de un pre un poco mas complejo pero que es muy bueno y tiene muy buena calidad de sonido.

espero que te haya sido util mi aporte, cualquier duda pregunta.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## manuel ceballos

Hola pollo lei tu respuesta al problema de la alimentacin del  filtro y esta muy sencilla, me gustaria conocer el plano del circuito, te lo agradesco de antemano


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo manuel! bienvenido al foro!
que es lo que tu necesitas? el diagrama de la placa?del filtro o del preamp?porque el del filtro no lo tengo porque todavia no lo hago bien y ademas todavia no lo pruebo


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos. 

Estoy por armar el filtro pasabajos activo de Luci y les dejo el PCB que hice. No es el mejor diseño pero espero que le sirva a más de uno.

Bajen el PDF, ahi está la version para imprimir (aunque tuve problemas con el zoom, el tamaño real seria en 75%) y la ubicación de los componentes. 

También hay que bajar el Documento de Word donde vienen algunas consideraciones que se deben tener si se hace este PCB ops:   aparte de la version para imprimir (quienes tengan problemas con el PDF)

Espero estar armandolo en esta semana.

Saludos y disculpen los desperfectos pero apenas empiezo en esto de diseñar mis PCB's.


----------



## andresssdj

hola luci, es posible adaptar este cross y hacerlo 2 vias? saludos


----------



## andresssdj

hola luci es posible adaptar este diseño para hacerlo dos vias? 
saludos


----------



## cronos

eso seri interesante, se adaptaria a las necesidades de muchos incluyendome, espero que se pueda realizar uno de dos vias


----------



## santiago

ahora se para que puedo usar los 15 vols simetricos de la fuente de luciperro 
salu2


----------



## maxep

en fin sigo con le pedido del filtro low pass activo para 12v simples. es q no logro hacerlo con pcbwizard . mes estoy complicaod demasiado.


----------



## santiago

por que no usas el pcb el del principio del post ?
salu2


----------



## tulipanes

hola amigos la pregunta es rapida:
Tengo  un amplificador para bajo de 100w y como me gusta esto de la electronica, pensè en conectarle tanto el x-over como la banda de ecualizacion, la pregunta es en que orden conecto estas utilidades?
PD: muy buen material


----------



## Pablo16

Hola tulipanes.

Tanto el X-over como el ecualizador se conectan antes del amplificador, el orden de estos dos no estoy seguro cual debería ser pero supongo que primero el Xover y luego el eq.

Saludos


----------



## cronos

hola, hoy termine el impreso del crossover de luciperro, la verdad no lo he armado, pero yo creo que este fin lo hago, les dejo el pcb en pdf no se si esta bien la escala pero les dejo unas medidas de referencia, tambien dejo el archivo de proteus, creo que no se puede poner asi que lo dejo como imagen. espero que sirva.


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola a todos los amigos del foro, soy nuevo y quiero armarme un filtro activo pasa bajos para el coche, encontre muchos filtros navegando por la red, pero el mayor problema es la alimentacion simetrica de +/- 15, ya que solo se cuenta con los +12 de la bateria, despues de leer las 5 paginas queria preguntarles... el circuito que siguiere pollo una pagina antes logra esto?, es decir a la salida de este circuito puedo conctarle la entrada del filtro y la almentacion la saco del 78L10? es esta supocicion correcta?, no se mucho del tema, ayuda porfavor

gracias de antemano


----------



## //pollo//

RoDRiSH dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos los amigos del foro, soy nuevo y quiero armarme un filtro activo pasa bajos para el coche, encontre muchos filtros navegando por la red, pero el mayor problema es la alimentacion simetrica de +/- 15, ya que solo se cuenta con los +12 de la bateria, despues de leer las 5 paginas queria preguntarles... el circuito que siguiere pollo una pagina antes logra esto?, es decir a la salida de este circuito puedo conctarle la entrada del filtro y la almentacion la saco del 78L10? es esta supocicion correcta?, no se mucho del tema, ayuda porfavor
> 
> gracias de antemano



hola amigo!
mira hay un filtro que lo posteo el amigo juan jose que funciona con los v del auto y funciona muy bien, aqui te paso el link de donde el amigo juan lo posteo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/

y el pcb lo tengo hecho en el pcb wizard sin la parte del amplificador, te lo paso por si lo quieres, es muy similar al que posteo el amigo juan, pero no tiene la parte del amplificador. este circuito esta probado y funciona muy bien, ami me funciono de una, no tuve problemas con el circuito.cualquier duda me preguntas.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola pollo, gracias por responder tan pronto, el dato que proporcionaste es justo lo que andaba buscando pero ahora tengo algunas preguntas...

1. Cual es la frecuencia de corte?
2. si quito el TD7374, puedo conectar a la salida del C7 cualquier otro amplificador no?
3. Cual es el costo aproximado del proyecto?
4. Las entradas del canal Der e Izq pueden ser conectadas a la salida del canal trasero der e izq de la radio?.

Te pregunto todo esto pq el proyecto es para un amigo que no sabe nada de electronica y me pidio el favor de que se lo diseñara un filtro pasa bajos activo, ya que se le quemo la salida RCA de su radio y solo le queda las salidas frontal y trasera y lo que el quiere hacer es conectar unos medios de 5 vias a la salida frontal y a uno de los traseros un bajo por medio de un filtro y un amplificador claro, ahora no se si sea mejor conectar el bajo a una salida trasera ya sea izq o der o conectarlo a los dos cmo muestra el circuito... no se mucho sobre sistemas de car-audio, asi que si me ayudaras te lo agradeceria muchisimo.

Te doy mas datos por si te sirve... la radio es una DEH-1770 pioneer, los parlantes de 5 vias son unos pionner de 100wats si no me equivoco, el bajo es uno raro de aproximadamente 6'', que viene en su propia caja de plastico, si deseas te puedo mandar una foto, bueno si necesitas mas datos solo dime... muchisimas gracias de nuevo por la información proporcionada

salu2


----------



## //pollo//

RoDRiSH dijo:
			
		

> hola pollo, gracias por responder tan pronto, el dato que proporcionaste es justo lo que andaba buscando pero ahora tengo algunas preguntas...
> 
> 1. Cual es la frecuencia de corte?
> 2. si quito el TD7374, puedo conectar a la salida del C7 cualquier otro amplificador no?
> 3. Cual es el costo aproximado del proyecto?
> 4. Las entradas del canal Der e Izq pueden ser conectadas a la salida del canal trasero der e izq de la radio?.
> 
> Te pregunto todo esto pq el proyecto es para un amigo que no sabe nada de electronica y me pidio el favor de que se lo diseñara un filtro pasa bajos activo, ya que se le quemo la salida RCA de su radio y solo le queda las salidas frontal y trasera y lo que el quiere hacer es conectar unos medios de 5 vias a la salida frontal y a uno de los traseros un bajo por medio de un filtro y un amplificador claro, ahora no se si sea mejor conectar el bajo a una salida trasera ya sea izq o der o conectarlo a los dos cmo muestra el circuito... no se mucho sobre sistemas de car-audio, asi que si me ayudaras te lo agradeceria muchisimo.
> 
> Te doy mas datos por si te sirve... la radio es una DEH-1770 pioneer, los parlantes de 5 vias son unos pionner de 100wats si no me equivoco, el bajo es uno raro de aproximadamente 6'', que viene en su propia caja de plastico, si deseas te puedo mandar una foto, bueno si necesitas mas datos solo dime... muchisimas gracias de nuevo por la información proporcionada
> 
> salu2



hola amigo!
mira, creo que la frecuencia de corte es de 200hz, la verdad nose bien pero creo que es esa. si quitas el tda puedes conectar la salida del capacitor a cualquier amplificador que te va a funcionar, igual yo te pase el esquema hecho en el pcb wizard sin la parte del amplificador.
aca en argentina me costo alrrededor de $10 armar el circuito, lo que serian como 4 dolares aproximadamente.
puedes conectarlo a las salidas del estereo pero tiene que hacer el filtro que te voy a postear mas abajo, porque si lo conectas asi como viene vas a quemar el crossover porque toda la potencia que entrega el estereo por los canales esos van a pasar al integrado y lo van a quemar, simpre que quieres conectar un amplificador a la salida del estereo tienes que hacerte este sencillo filtro. te conviene conectar las salidas izq y der y no solo una de ellas porque a veces los graves lo graban en un solo canal y no en los dos y si los graves estan en el canal que no tiene el amplificador conectado no te vana sonar graves, te comento esto porque me a pasado, tengo algunas canciones de musica tecno en los cuales los graves solo estan grabados en un canal aunque parezca medio raro jeje.

ahora te hago una pequeña pregunta, ya tienes el amplificador o lo vas a construir vos?
y seria bueno que me pases algunas fotos asi tengo una idea de lo que tienes pensado hacer, yo me hice mi propio sistema de car-audio y la verdad que suena genial jeje, si quieres tambien te puedo pasar unas fotos, con car-audio tengo bastante experiencia y te puedo ayudar asi que ya sabes, cualquier duda solo pregunta.


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola pollo, de nuevo muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me brindas, y por la confianza que me das, ahora si todo es un poco mas claro.

Como te dije mas antes el proyecto es para un amigo que no sabe mucho sobre electronica, lo que sucede es lo siguiente, el tiene una radio pioneer DEH 1770, algo antiguita, la cual su salida RCA no funciona, pero tiene cuatro salidas para otros parlantes, dos salidas delanteras izq y der y dos traseras izq y der, lo que el desea es conectar el bajo a la salida trasera, la foto del bajo esta mas adelante. El amplificador que pienso conectar es uno que viene con el bajo, la foto esta mas adelante tb, es algo extraño es la primera vez que veo uno asi, la caja del bajo es de plastico y el bajo es algo pequeño unas 6'' aprox y el amplificador no tiene entradas RCA solo tiene cinco cables, de los cuales dos son para la alimentacion y de los restantes tres uno es tierra, y los otros dos, cuando se lo conecta a uno el bajo suena suave, cuando se lo conecta al otro el bajo suena fuerte, esto se sabe por medio de pruebas que hicimos con mi amigo conectando todo y viendo que sucedia, obviamente sabiamos que cables eran los de la alimentacion y solo probamos con los tres restantes.

Con respecto a al anterior post, me parece sorprendente que los sonidos bajos vengan por un solo canal a veces, primera vez q escucho eso, un dato curioso.

Con respecto al ultimo filtro que me pasaste lo tengo que hacer por cada entrada der e izq no? entonces la conexion seria la siguiente: de la radio o autoesteo al filtro, del filtro al pasa bajos, del pasa bajos al amplificador y del amplificador al bajo no?

Bueno sin mas que decir y despues de una larga explicacion que espero haya sido de ayuda, me despido, de nuevo muchas gracias.

Salu2.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
las salidas a las que te referis son de bajo nivel o de alto nivel?osea son salidas preamplificadas o son salidas para conectar los parlantes?
necesitas un filtro por cada salida y como tu dices es como tienes que hacer la conexion del filtro y el pasabajos.
vi las fotos del bajo y la verdad que es medio raro jeje, y me parece que es un bajo muy chiquito para un auto, por lo general se usan bajos de 10" para arriba porque sino con los ruidos del exterior del auto y los ruidos del motor y el trafico los bajos no se escuchan, te lo digo porque ya lo probe con mi auto, le habia puesto uno de 6 y no se sentia mucho, luego le puse uno de 8 y se disimulada un poco mas pero igual se perdian un poco los graves, y despues, le puse uno de 12" y uno de 10" y por poco explota el auto jejeje y ese si que sonaba bien jeje.
bueno amigo espero tu respuesta

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola de nuevo, me agrada que sigamos avanzando a buen ritmo en este asunto...

Exactamente fue lo mismo que pense cuando vi el bajo, medio raro!... pero dije que quizas por la caja suena fuerte... debido a que es una caja bastante grade comparada con el bajo, e visto bajos de 8'' o de 10'' con cajas de hasta 40L, este no se que volumen tendra, estimo que debe estar por ahi tambien... no sé, como te digo no domino mucho el asunto, solo lo basico y lo que algunos amigos cuentan o comentan... , de todas formas no hay mucho que hacer, no creo q mi amigo tenga lo suficiente para comprarse otro bajo y hacer la caja todavia... en fin por ahora trabajemos asi... ademas eso es lo que el quiere...

Bueno para que me entiendas mucho mejor, me tome la libertad de señalarte a que salida me refiero en el manual de instalacion de la radio, de esta forma creo q nos entenderemos mejor, perdon por la forma poco ortodoxa, pero como dijo alguien muy sabio, una imagen vale mas q mil palabras... jejeje, por cierto la conexion va ha ser a los parlantes traseros.

bueno sin mas que decir y esperando que ahora si nos entendamos... nos vemos.

salu2.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
lo de las medidas de las cajas era solo para orientarte, pero si ya tienes ese subwoofer es obvio que no te vas a comprar otro jeje, y ahora ya entendi todo, esta bien, para esas salidas tienes que hacer todo lo que te explique mas arriba, osea, conectas el filtro con la resistencia y el capacitor, luego va el pasabajos, de ahi vas a la potencia y de ahi al parlante, asi tienes que hacer la conexion.cualquier duda pregunta

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

ok, entonces me pongo en marcha, lo que si no hice es una pregunta bastante obvia... los dos potenciometros pa q sirven?... tengo entendio que el primero sirve para ganancia, no?... y el otro potenciometro doble para q es?, para la frecuencia? y otra cosita, dices que al momento de poner el capacitor y la resistencia, la tierra no se la utiliza no?, pero entonces la tierra del autoestereo la conecto directamente a la tierra del pasa bajos?, la resistencia de 47k es de 1/4?

y otra cosita, como te dije estuve en esto bastante tiempo, y buscando por internet encontre estas paginas:

http://sound.whsites.net/project32.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm

En base a esta información, hice este circuito en proteus (dato adjunto) con la fuente dividida y el ecualizador para bajo de la primera direccion con todas la consideraciones del caso y le añadi el filtro pasa bajo directamente entre el filtro pasa alto a la entrada y la ecualizacion y lo arme en PCB pensando que iba a funcionar a la primera, claro que es para una sola entrada, der o izq, lo conecte y no dio, la radio se ponia en mute cuando conectaba el circuito y cuando lo desconectaba volvian a sonar los medios, no se si me entiendes?, se deverá a que debo colocar el filtro que me pasaste al final? podrias explicarme pq pasa esto? sera que puedo hacer unas cuantas modificaciones y aprovechar lo que ya tengo hecho? si se puede claro, no se, que me aconsejas? de todas fomas si no se puede, hago el tuyo no hay problema, pero por curiosidad quisiera saber que hice mal para no repetir el error

Muchisimas gracias por toda la orientacion y sobre todo la pasciencia, aqui esta el adjunto... salu2


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
mira, el primer pote es para la ganancia y el segundo tengo entendido que es para el corte de la frecuencia.
en cuanto a la tierra, se conectan todas las tierras al polo negativo de la bateria, de la salida de los parlantes solo se utiliza la salida positiva, la negativa no se conecta al filtro, recuerda que esos amplificadores trabajan en modo puente, por eso utilizamos la salida positiva porque la negativa esta corrida 180º, me entendes?
la resistencia que yo use es una de 1/4 y no tuve ningun problema.
eso si, si no pones el filtro que te pase podes quemar los integrados porque toda la potencia del estereo pasa directo al integrado y eso te los puede quemar, si o si tienes que poner el filtro ese si quieres conectar previos, filtros o quieres alimentar una potencia directo.
estuve viendo el diagrama y no entiendo porque no te funciona,revisa bien la placa y ponle el filtro que te pase, y comentame si te funciono o no.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola amigo pollo.

Te cuento que puse el filtro previo al pasa bajos al anterior diseño que tenia, los valores que utilice fueron 100uF x 50V y 73k, no contaba con los valores exactos que tu aconsejas, espero que no afecte demasiado, de todas formas para asegurarme el capacitor que tu aconsejas es de 100mF, milifaradios?,

Te cuento que no me funciono, hice lo que me aconsejaste, la salida negativa del parlante la deje de lado y nada, asi que mañana me pongo a armar el diseño que me proporcionaste, te comentaré como me fue, porcierto que hago con negativo de entrada de señal del amplificador, no el de la alimentacion obviamente, tambien lo dejo de lado? me entiendes?

180º?, quiere decir que tiene un desfase de 180º, verdad?, si conectara la tierra la señal se restaria o se veria atenuada?, estoy en lo correcto? me puedes explicar mejor porfavor?, entonces el negativo de salida del parlante lo dejo al aire?, solo para estar seguro.

Muchisimas gracias pollo por todo y por tu pasciencia!
salu2.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
mira, con esa resitencia creo que lo unico que va a pasar es que vaje un poco el volumen del amplificador pero nada mas, ese capacitor no tiene 100 milifaradios, sino que tiene 100 microfaradios jeje.
con respecto a la entrada negativa del amplificador, creo que lo mejor seria que probaras si funciona conectada a tierra, si tubiera algun diagrama del esquema interno del amplificador te podria especificar bien donde conectarla, pero creo que conectandola a tierra deveria andar.
los amplificadores para autos utilizan integrados que estan en modo puente, osea, es como si tubieras dos amplificadores conectados al mismo parlante, esto se utiliza mucho para obtener el doble de potencia con un mismo voltaje.para lograr esto, se hace trabajar a un amplificador en "fase", osea, con la señal de audio pura, sin desfases ni modificaciones, y al otro amplificador se lo alimenta con la misma señal pero invertida, asi cuando el amplificador que trabaja en fase tiene una señal positiva en su salida el que esta invertido tiene una negativa y viceversa, esto es lo que te permite mover el parlante.el negativo de la salida del estereo no va conectado a nada, no cumple ninguna funcion en nuestro proyecto.
espero que se hayan aclarado tus dudas.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola pollo:

Antes que nada gracias por la explicacion, te cuento que ya me hice con todos los materiales, no encontre el TS924IN pero encontre el LM384, compre 3 unidades LM384, ya que segun el diagrama funcionan tambien.

Te cuento que en base a la ultima información que me proporcionaste hice algunas pruebas con el anterior circuito que tenia, este fue el resultado:

El negativo del autoestero y el negativo del amplificador los deje al aire y no me dio, luego los conecte al negativo de la bateria y tampoco me dio, pero por casualidad los uni y empezo a funcionar suavemente, pero a ratos se cortaba y sonaba fuerte y entrecortado, no se si esta conexión sea correcta pero lo hice... por casualidad. Las pruebas las hago en mi taller, no directamente en el auto y utilizo una pequeña bateria. Si me puedes explicar el porq de este comportamiento te lo agradeceria.

Otra cosa que queria preguntarte, puedo usar el divisor de tension que ya tengo hecho, en ves del divisor que propone el circuito? como ya lo tengo armado y me funciona para ahorrar un poco ya que cada LM384 me costo 12Bs o 1.5$ aprox, de lo contrario armo el del diagrama.

Nos vemos y espero mas comentarios o sugerencias, muchas gracias por todo.

saludos.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
mira, yo lo tengo con un TL074 y me anda de maravillas, ami el TL074 me salio  en pesos argentinos $1.10, lo que serian como $0.5 dolares creo jeje.
mira, lo bueno seria que te consigas algun diagrama del amplificador o por lo menos algunas fotos del amplificador por dentro para tratar de deducir como funciona el amplificador por dentro y asi vamos a saber como conectarlo al filtro, conectaste el negativo del autoestereo al amplificador directo?que negativo conectaste?la salida del parlante o la masa?porque si conectaste la salida del parlante directo al amplificador sin el filtro lo podes quemar, tene mucho cuidado con eso.
te recomiendo que armes el divisor que viene con el filtro, no te va a costar mucho, solo lleva un regulador, un par de resistencia y un capacitor creo, va a ser mucho mas seguro ya que lo tienes integrado en la placa.
trata de mandarme algun diagrama o algunas fotos del amplificador por dentro asi vemos bien como vamos a hacer para conectarlo al filtro.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

Hola pollo:

Perdon por la tardanza en la respuesta, estuve buscando a alguien que me pueda prestar una camara digital, recien saque las fotos, espero sean ilustrativas,.

Bueno muchas gracias de nuevo, por cierto, voy a utilizar el integrado q sugieres, el TL074, para el nuevo diseño, que aca cuesta 5Bs o aprox 0.8$.

Saludos.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
estuve viendo las fotos del amplificador y es mas complejo de lo que me pensaba jeje, estuve buscando algunos de los integrados y transistores pero no encuentro nada, los unicos que encontre son los BUK-453 que son transistores MOS de potencia, pero mucho no me ayudo para deducir el funcionamiento del circuito.
primero:de donde sacaron ese sub con esa potencia?
fijate si encuentras algun manual o algo que nos de una idea de como conectarlo porque la verdad que es muy dificil tratar de deducirlo de la placa, y peor aun, si no sabemos que funcion cumple cada integrado jeje, pero por lo que veo, creo que la potencia ya tiene un filtro x-over incorporado, sino no diria que es una potencia para sub, cuando tu le inyectas señal se sienten los medios y agudos?o solo se sienten graves?


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola pollo:

que respuesta tan rapida, por casualidad entre y ya habia una respuesta, ejeje

Bueno, parece q si es bastante complejo, respondiendo a tu pregunta cuando se le inyecta señal al amplificador se sienten las frecuencias medias y agudas, si es que tuviera un filtro integrado este no filtra bien, en cuanto a manuales... no, no se cuenta con ninguno, dice mi amigo que no los tiene ya le pregunte de antemano, mmmm...  estoy pensando en hacer una pequeña filmacion y mandartela via mail para que nos entendamos mejor y sepas como suena y como lo estoy conectando, ahora que tengo la camara digital puedo hacer una pequeña filmacion de 1 min aprox y creo q con eso sera mas entendible, si te parece claro, 

bueno no se q mas decir o hacer, espero haber respondido a tu pregunta y... haber si se puede lograr algo... con la idea de la filmacion

muchas gracias de nuevo... saludos


----------



## RoDRiSH

Hola pollo:

Te comento que ya consegui todos los materiales para hacer el circuito que me proporcionaste, pero no consegui el pot estereo que sugiere el circuito, sin embargo consegui otro diferente, q en la tienda de electronica me dijeron que funcionaba igual, ver imagen.

Ahora mi pregunta es, cmo lo conecto, la resistencia varia en los pines 2 y 4 los pots estan en 1,2,6 y 3,4,5, entonces lo conecto P2-6, P2-1/2/3, P2-4/5, es esto correcto? por cierto el pot de 22K tampoco lo consegui pero logre obtener uno de 20K, sirve igual?

Espero mas comentarios y/o sugerencias, gracias de nuevo


----------



## //pollo//

RoDRiSH dijo:
			
		

> Hola pollo:
> 
> Te comento que ya consegui todos los materiales para hacer el circuito que me proporcionaste, pero no consegui el pot estereo que sugiere el circuito, sin embargo consegui otro diferente, q en la tienda de electronica me dijeron que funcionaba igual, ver imagen.
> 
> Ahora mi pregunta es, cmo lo conecto, la resistencia varia en los pines 2 y 4 los pots estan en 1,2,6 y 3,4,5, entonces lo conecto P2-6, P2-1/2/3, P2-4/5, es esto correcto? por cierto el pot de 22K tampoco lo consegui pero logre obtener uno de 20K, sirve igual?
> 
> Espero mas comentarios y/o sugerencias, gracias de nuevo



hola amigo!
ese pote te sirve tambien, pero te tienes que fijar como estan dispuesto los pines, porq no tengo ni idea como estan dispuestas las resistencias variables dentro, tendrias que probar con un tester porque creo que no estan dispuestos los pines como tu dices, tendrias que probar.
el pote de 20k tambien es valido, esta muy proximo al valor de 22k, yo le puse uno de 25k al filtro mio y anda mas que bien


----------



## //pollo//

RoDRiSH dijo:
			
		

> hola pollo:
> 
> que respuesta tan rapida, por casualidad entre y ya habia una respuesta, ejeje
> 
> Bueno, parece q si es bastante complejo, respondiendo a tu pregunta cuando se le inyecta señal al amplificador se sienten las frecuencias medias y agudas, si es que tuviera un filtro integrado este no filtra bien, en cuanto a manuales... no, no se cuenta con ninguno, dice mi amigo que no los tiene ya le pregunte de antemano, mmmm...  estoy pensando en hacer una pequeña filmacion y mandartela via mail para que nos entendamos mejor y sepas como suena y como lo estoy conectando, ahora que tengo la camara digital puedo hacer una pequeña filmacion de 1 min aprox y creo q con eso sera mas entendible, si te parece claro,
> 
> bueno no se q mas decir o hacer, espero haber respondido a tu pregunta y... haber si se puede lograr algo... con la idea de la filmacion
> 
> muchas gracias de nuevo... saludos



hola amigo!
esta muy buena la idea de la filmacion, quiza ayude un poco, la verdad que nose como sera que trabaja la pote esa, pero quiza asi podamos solucionar nuestro problema, de algo nos puede servir, avisame si descubres algo o tienes algun dato nuevo

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## RoDRiSH

hola amigo:

Perdon por la respuesta tardia, viaje por trabajo y no entre en mucho tiempo, ya arme el circutio q sugeriste y lo conecte pero no dio, no se escuchaba nada, cambie de potencimientro por siacaso y tampoco, al final mi amigo desitio y me dijo q no habia problema, despues de ello me fue de viaje y no volvi hasta ahora, tan solo queria darte las gracias por la orientada y por todo, espero poder volver a compartir mas ideas en adelante...

saludos


----------



## //pollo//

RoDRiSH dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo:
> 
> Perdon por la respuesta tardia, viaje por trabajo y no entre en mucho tiempo, ya arme el circutio q sugeriste y lo conecte pero no dio, no se escuchaba nada, cambie de potencimientro por siacaso y tampoco, al final mi amigo desitio y me dijo q no habia problema, despues de ello me fue de viaje y no volvi hasta ahora, tan solo queria darte las gracias por la orientada y por todo, espero poder volver a compartir mas ideas en adelante...
> 
> saludos



hola amigo!
la verdad que lastima porque parecia bueno el amplificador ese, lo que pasa que al no tener diagrama o algo del funcionamiento del amplificador se hace muy dificil el trabajo jeje.
bueno ya sabes, cualquier cosa que necesites aca estamos

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## MFK08

por casualidad alguien tendra el esquema de algun filtro pasa bjos activo q mezcle los dos canales y q funcione bien.... es para luego envirlo a un amplificador de 100W


----------



## //pollo//

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> por casualidad alguien tendra el esquema de algun filtro pasa bjos activo q mezcle los dos canales y q funcione bien.... es para luego envirlo a un amplificador de 100W



hola amigo!
el filtro lo queres con fuente simple o con fuente partida?porque con fuente simple tengo un filtro muy bueno que trabaja con 12v, tiene corte variable y control de ganancia y tambien mezcla los dos canales como tu quieres, con fuente partida puedes usar el que posteo luciperrro en la primera pagina de este post, ese tambien funciona re bien.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## phyrexio

Hola Pollo! 
Podrias publicar el filtro pasa bajos activos de fuente simple 12v que mencionaste (¿la frecuencia de corte es variable?) Planeo utilizarlo para un amplificador con tda7377 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073.html

Nos vemos
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui uno, es como para automovil (Fuente simple)

Ver el archivo adjunto 9568


----------



## phyrexio

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Aqui uno, es como para automovil (Fuente simple)
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12610



Arme el filtro pasa bajos para el auto, pero antes de hacerlo lo probe en multisim y funciona de maravillas, pero tengo una duda, no he podido conseguir el ne5532. probe en multisim reemplazandolo por el tl072 pero no funciona, hay que hacer alguna adaptación en el circuito para poder usar el tl074 o no se puede usar ese operacional.

De todos modos hice el circuito con el tl074 y no me funciono Sad


----------



## Guest

Adjunto este filtro activo pasa bajo con un filtro subsonico y su refuerzo de graves (que loco no?), bueno que lo disfruten.

Saludos.


----------



## christian antony

Hola luciperro y a todos de la comunidad gracias por los aportes luciperro , disculpa mi ignorancia tengo unas preguntas de los fltros
1 Cual de los 2 filtros tiene una respuesta ideal.
2 q significado tiene  Lowpass and Subsonic Filter
3 me acabo de comprar un sub alpine SWR-1042D este tiene 2 bobinas de 4 ohmios q filtro me recomendarias para utilizarlo en mi casa y q potencia de amplificador puedo usar para q funcione bien y si puedes recomendarme una caja para este sub .

De podrias ayudar sobre este tema soy estudiante de fisica y estoy llevando el curso de circuitos electricos me a tocado hacer como proyecto un filtro pasabajos y tengo problema  con este tema  me podrias ayudar recomendandome un libro q me pueda explicar paso a paso sobre este tema y con los amplificador operacionales q creo q estan relacionados y de nuevo gracias por los aportes sigue adelante bay.

A este es la foto del sub alpine SWR-1042D.


----------



## tourpc

hola luciperrro mi pregunta es del ecualizador de 10bandas que publicaste en el principo. puedo ocuparlo con un   boltaje de 9 volts  +9 -9 gnd y puedo reemplazar los potenciometro por deslizables  asi como si me lo recomiendas para utilizarlo en un apli de 400w y un sumador de señales estoy realizando un amplificador multi proposito con un pre de guitarra con distorcionador y 2 pre de microfono estos estan con un sumador de señales activo y todo esta montado en un amplificador de 400w que suena muy decente pero quiero agregarle equalizadores 2 uno por canal y no encuentro uno que me agrade en principio queria solo  de 5 bandas activo pero no encuentro uno asi que me decido x este que publicaste   lo de usarlo con 9 vatios es porque todos los demas componentes exepto el amplificador se mueven con ese boltaje y bueno si me lo recomiendas pues manos a la hobra gracias de antemano


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola una preguntota y disculpen mi ignorancia lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en el foro pero a mi me gusto nadamas el xover bass y quisiera saber si lo puedo usar para un sudbuffer?
gracias por todo y agradeceria tu respuesta!


----------



## RONNY1

disculpen esta chevere eres xover pero  es lo mismo q un pasabanda o en que se diferenciasn? disculpen q no soy muy bueno pero apenas estoy estudiando y una pregunta quisiera hacer ese  xover q es estereo pero al q se le puedan conectar un tweeter , un woffer y un subwoffer a la misma vez y al msimo cana.....


----------



## Guest

christian antony dijo:
			
		

> 1 Cual de los 2 filtros tiene una respuesta ideal.
> 2 q significado tiene  Lowpass and Subsonic Filter
> 3 me acabo de comprar un sub alpine SWR-1042D este tiene 2 bobinas de 4 ohmios q filtro me recomendarias para utilizarlo en mi casa y q potencia de amplificador puedo usar para q funcione bien y si puedes recomendarme una caja para este sub .
> 
> De podrias ayudar sobre este tema soy estudiante de fisica y estoy llevando el curso de circuitos electricos me a tocado hacer como proyecto un filtro pasabajos y tengo problema  con este tema  me podrias ayudar recomendandome un libro q me pueda explicar paso a paso sobre este tema y con los amplificador operacionales q creo q estan relacionados y de nuevo gracias por los aportes sigue adelante bay.
> 
> A este es la foto del sub alpine SWR-1042D.



Hola. Para la respuesta ideal tienes los controles de corte y realce de frecuencia, cualquiera de los dos te va servir en ciertas condiciones de trabajo. Lowpass significa (pasa bajo) y Subsonic filter (filtro subsonico); para la bocina que compraste cualquiera de los dos filtros te sirve sin problemas, el amplificador, yo te recomendaria que fuere uno que tuviese buen disipador y ventilacion forzada, un amplificador de 100W RMS por cada bobina seria suficiente.

De literatura no conosco algo para que analices, pero pues esta el internet y un buen buscador para encontrar el libro.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

tourpc dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperrro mi pregunta es del ecualizador de 10bandas que publicaste en el principo. puedo ocuparlo con un   boltaje de 9 volts  +9 -9 gnd y puedo reemplazar los potenciometro por deslizables  asi como si me lo recomiendas para utilizarlo en un apli de 400w y un sumador de señales estoy realizando un amplificador multi proposito con un pre de guitarra con distorcionador y 2 pre de microfono estos estan con un sumador de señales activo y todo esta montado en un amplificador de 400w que suena muy decente pero quiero agregarle equalizadores 2 uno por canal y no encuentro uno que me agrade en principio queria solo  de 5 bandas activo pero no encuentro uno asi que me decido x este que publicaste   lo de usarlo con 9 vatios es porque todos los demas componentes exepto el amplificador se mueven con ese boltaje y bueno si me lo recomiendas pues manos a la hobra gracias de antemano



Hola. EL EQ, lo puedes alimentar con +-9VDC sin problemas, solo toma en cuenta que la ganancia va a bajar un poco, pero fuera de eso lo piensas amplificar asi que no existe ningun inconveniente, los potenciometros originalmente son deslizables, pero como yo no los encontre en mi aldea tuve que adaptarme a lo que encontre.

Saludos.


----------



## andree_127

ola luciperro podrias subir el esquematico del xover que posteaste y otra pregunta, en el pcb que posteaste aparece IN, OUT, BASS, MID,HI la verdad ese OUT que aparece ahi no lo entiendo osea a donde lo conecto o que funcion tiene porque segun mi escaso conocimiento en electronica solo he visto IN, BASS, MID y HI. y tambien cual es la funcion de los 4 preset's
bueno espero que me puedan ayudar

De antemano muchas gracias.

saludos


----------



## andree_127

ahhh....me olvidaba cual es la frecuencia de corte de ese xover de 3 vias?


----------



## damian2009

> Adjunto este filtro activo pasa bajo con un filtro subsonico y su refuerzo de graves (que loco no?), bueno que lo disfruten.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola. Muy bueno lo tuyo... hace rato que venia buscando algo asi. El problema que tengo es que vos pusiste en el diagrama del circuito los valores de las resistencias y junto a este valor un numero que no se lo que indica... por ej. en la resistenica nº 6 (R6) pusiste 5K6 y en la resistencia nº 13 (R13) pusiste 9K2. Ahora lo que no entiendo justamente es que significa ese 6 y ese 2 que le estan siguiendo a la K de Kiloohoms. Saludos.


----------



## damian2009

> Adjunto este filtro activo pasa bajo con un filtro subsonico y su refuerzo de graves (que loco no?), bueno que lo disfruten.
> 
> Saludos.


Luciperro en el esquematico la entrada de audio se conecta a un condensador de 10uF/50V, sin embargo en el PCB de los componentes la entrada esta conectada a un condensador de 47uF/50V. Cual de los dos valores es el verdadero??? Saludos.


----------



## nando paramo

Gracias colegas muy buen material para comenzar a armar el audio de un proyecto de "Sistema de Entretenimiento Multimedia" Asi le llame desde que comense con el proyecto ya esta el cpu y para cerrar con broche de oro Tres amplificador que estoy construyendo, y desde este material arranco.
GRACIAS.


----------



## Agucasta

por que luciperro no aparece como usuario? siempre dice "invitado"


----------



## Fogonazo

agucasta89 dijo:


> por que luciperro no aparece como usuario? siempre dice "invitado"


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/paso-luciperro-28854/


----------



## jorge morales

¿el potenciometro de 20k, puedo sustituirlo por uno de 47k?


----------



## franko1819

Si puedes¡¡ Solo que varia un poco el ajuste


----------



## krolinaek

> Ahora un pekeño ecualizador de 10 bandas, no he terminado de hacer el eskematico pero pronto lo publico, mientras tanto aki los archivos.



que paso con el esquemetico???


----------



## friends

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola. Muy bueno lo tuyo... hace rato que venia buscando algo asi. El problema que tengo es que vos pusiste en el diagrama del circuito los valores de las resistencias y junto a este valor un numero que no se lo que indica... por ej. en la resistenica nº 6 (R6) pusiste 5K6 y en la resistencia nº 13 (R13) pusiste 9K2. Ahora lo que no entiendo justamente es que significa ese 6 y ese 2 que le estan siguiendo a la K de Kiloohoms. Saludos.


Hola, espero te sirva:
5K6 = 5.6K = (5)(1000)+(600) = 5600 ohmios,
Ahora, si usas el buscador encontraras muchas alternativas como estas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/valor-comercial-resistencias-condensadores-9430/
Saludos Friends.


----------



## pulgas89

Como están? mi nombre es ignacio, acabo de terminar el ecualizador de 10 bandas publicado
en este post, resulta que lo armé tal cual esta publicado y no me funciona ni la mitad de los potes. Hice el proyecto como finalización de un curso de electrónica que estoy cursando, por lo que terminarlo es vital jajaja necesito más información para saber que es lo que me está fallando. Muchas gracias por cualquier información.


----------



## Fogonazo

pulgas89 dijo:


> Como están? mi nombre es ignacio, acabo de terminar el ecualizador de 10 bandas publicado..........


¿ Tienes el diagrama ?


----------



## pulgas89

Exactamente eso es parte de lo que necesito, alguien lo ha hecho?


----------



## Fogonazo

pulgas89 dijo:


> Exactamente eso es parte de lo que necesito, alguien lo ha hecho?


No que yo sepa.
El colega Luciperro, diseñador del esquema hace mucho rato que no nos visita y estoy casi seguro de que no publicó el esquemático del control de tono.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/paso-luciperro-28854/


----------



## pablo44286

hola mi nombre es pablo.. alguien ha hecho el diseño de luciperro del Electronic Lowpass + Subsonic Filter????


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Pablo. Fecha de ingreso: marzo del 2010. Y este es el primer mensaje? Casi 1 año después? Bueno, oficialmente, bienvenido al foro!

PD: No tengo hecho el diseño de Luciperrro.


----------



## electrodo100

hola a todos del foro, me parecio interesante los circuitos que publican,pero en el transcurso de esta semana subo un diagrama de crossover de 2vias  ok..


----------



## MAGNETRON27

mi crossover tiene un problema, en el canal de graves esta haciendo un plop plop plopetc todo el tiempo, recuerdo leer porque era, pero ahora mismo no se muy bien.


----------



## Naders150

Estoy algo confundido (bastante) por favor si alguno de los que ayan harmado el crossower me confirma las siguientes conclusiones:

1. Veo la entrada dice "in" (obvio)
2. Veo tres conectores que  asumo que son salidas una dice "bas", "mid", "hi".
Si no estoy mal ahi se conectan los amplificadores, entonces; ¿Para que es "OUT"?
-Veo 4 conectores para potencio-metro de 100k según se es cuadruple, entonces si ese controla la frecuencia de corte de los bajos ¿que controla la de los medios y los altos?

Por favor ayuda ya que hoy un amigo me trajo un crossower que le fabrico alguien X y puso a rendir mi equipo de sonido por ay al doble o el triple.

Nota: -tengo un sistema bi-amplificado controlado con 2 pre-amp peavey (ese  comercial), 2 bajos rapidos 15" y 2 cajas tipo peavey con parlante de 10" y driver- en fin yo creía que sonaba hermoso con solo 250w por canal, pero cuando conecte el crossower ese hichizo me descresto la calidad de los bajos, medios claros y brillos no los probé solo tiene 2 canales el ampliador (aunque tengo otros a la mano)  

Sospecho que es este mismo diseño por que destape el aparatico y me encontré con 2 potenciometros cuádruples y 2 tarjetas que no tuve tiempo de analizar bien, lo raro es que cuando se mueve el potenciometro cuádruple encargado del bajo afecta también el corte de los medios que también tiene otro poteciometro cuadruple.

El crossover tiene los siquientes potenciometros: 

1. level bajo
2. Corte bajos
3. level medio
4. Corte medios
5. level altos
6. Master


----------



## MAGNETRON27

Hola, he realizado el filtro activo pasa bajo con control subsonico, no se que problema o fayo tiene, ya que da muy poca ganancia, el booster ni se nota, por lo demas funciona, pero no me agrada.

He utilizado los opamp LM4562NA y el LME49710NA.

Si alguien me puede dar un poco de luz.


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein

Que tal a todos; sobre el diagrama del EQ adjunto lo que es el diagrama, este salio en una revista de Popular Electronics bastante antigua.

Saludos.


----------



## pablo44286

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Hola, he realizado el filtro activo pasa bajo con control subsonico, no se que problema o fayo tiene, ya que da muy poca ganancia, el booster ni se nota, por lo demas funciona, pero no me agrada.
> 
> He utilizado los opamp LM4562NA y el LME49710NA.
> 
> Si alguien me puede dar un poco de luz.



Me parece que con ese filtro no se busca, gran ganancia, para eso usamos un amp de potencia, lo importante es que filtre bien las altas frecuencias, proba ensayarlo con osciloscopio y un generador de ondas... para ver si filtra bien. y si queres mas ganancia en el realzador de bajos proba cambiarle las resitencias de realimentacion, para que te de mayor ganancia.


                        Saludos.


----------



## etalejandroet

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Hola, he realizado el filtro activo pasa bajo con control subsonico, no se que problema o fayo tiene, ya que da muy poca ganancia, el booster ni se nota, por lo demas funciona, pero no me agrada.
> .




Una pregunta este filtro subsonico va antes del amplificador?
el que diseño comenta que el amplificador sea de por lo menos 100 wrms(¿con menos potencia funciona bien?), alguien mas que lo haya armado, deseo armarlo ..,pero, quiero saber si funciona con menos potencia...
Gracias
pcb
Ver el archivo adjunto 16990
componentes
Ver el archivo adjunto 16991
diagrama
Ver el archivo adjunto 16992


----------



## matias mainero

> Yo he montado el Xover mas el ecualizador de 10 bandas, aqui dejo algunas fotos; el diseño del equalizador esta en la pagina 2 post #16.
> 
> P.D. Aun sigo sin poner los esquematicos
> 
> SALUDOS.



hola se puede hacer este crossover omitiendo el EQ


----------



## Fogonazo

matias mainero dijo:


> hola se puede hacer este crossover omitiendo el EQ



Sip, lo puedes omitir.


----------



## matias mainero

encontré este crossover activo es simple pero no puedo armar el pcb en proteus les dejo el esquema a ver que les párese si alguien lo puede revisar se lo voy a  agradecer


----------



## SERGIOD

matias mainero dijo:


> encontré este crossover activo es simple pero no puedo armar el pcb en proteus les dejo el esquema a ver que les párese si alguien lo puede revisar se lo voy a  agradecer



sube el esquema original en jpg u otro formato


----------



## matias mainero

bueno aquí esta el esquemático que no pude pasar al pcb


----------



## SERGIOD

matias mainero dijo:


> bueno aquí esta el esquemático que no pude pasar al pcb



Mirando entre mis cosas si tenia el circuito pero gracias por subirlo


----------



## matias mainero

Buenísimo Sergio voy a cruzar los dedos y te voy agradecer si podes subirlo!!


----------



## Selkir

> Adjunto este filtro activo pasa bajo con un filtro subsonico y su refuerzo de graves (que loco no?), bueno que lo disfruten.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/xnc2sp.jpg



¿Los potenciometros de este filtro son todos lineales o hay alguno logarítmico?


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros con este puente sera que en el rango de medios lo hace sin el corte de altos.


----------



## Fogonazo

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros con este puente sera que en el rango de medios lo hace sin el corte de altos.



Sip.

¿ Para lograr que cosa sería esto ?


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero eso es para lograr utilizar solamente dos amplificadores monofonicos y no tres, por un lado los  bajos y por otro lado los altos y los medios. ¿sera posible? o que me aconcejarian para trabajar las frecuencias de los medios y de los altos en un solo amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero eso es para lograr utilizar solamente dos amplificadores monofonicos y no tres, por un lado los  bajos y por otro lado los altos y los medios. ¿sera posible?



Es posible pero *NO* como lo estas planteando.

Busca un crossover de 2 vías.

Por ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-activo-2-vias-graves-agudos-45931/


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias compañero, pero ese dice que es para graves y agudos o sera que lo puedo trabajar tambien para los medios y altos


----------



## Fogonazo

dexterqsc dijo:


> gracias compañero, pero ese dice que es para graves y agudos o sera que lo puedo trabajar tambien para los medios y altos



Una salida es de graves, la otra salida es de agudos + medios


----------



## dexterqsc

muchas gracias compañero por su colaboracion.¿sera que lo puedo trabajar con el tl082?


----------



## Fogonazo

dexterqsc dijo:


> muchas gracias compañero por su colaboracion.¿sera que lo puedo trabajar con el tl082?



Yo preferiría el *TL074* que te permite un diseño mas compacto y algo menos de ruido.


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos, Armé el EQ de 10 bandas pero tengo inconvenientes con los potenciometros ya que no encuentro los que son(deslizables) , por favor alguien que me de una orientacion por cual o cuales los puedo sustituir, he encontrado de 5 pines con swiche (3 pines delante , dos atras , estos  dos ultimos me dicen que uno es para volume y otro es el swiche ( como cuando se enciende un radio), será que estos me sirven?? agradesco ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos, Armé el EQ de 10 bandas pero tengo inconvenientes con los potenciometros ya que no encuentro los que son(deslizables) , por favor alguien que me de una orientacion por cual o cuales los puedo sustituir, he encontrado de 5 pines con swiche (3 pines delante , dos atras , estos  dos ultimos me dicen que uno es para volume y otro es el swiche ( como cuando se enciende un radio), será que estos me sirven?? agradesco ayuda.



Primero pasa por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#colombia

Si no consigues los potenciómetros deslizantes los puedes reemplazar por comunes del mismo valor (lineales).
Depende como armes todo puedes emplear potenciómetros simples de 3 patas para control independiente de cada canal o dobles de 6 patas si deseas ajustar ambos canales al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Mat-Corr

Gracias amigo fogonazo


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos . Alguien que por favor me oriente de nuevo tengo una duda acerca del EQ de 10 bandas y es la siguiente ,¿los condensadores todos son cerámicos o hay algunos de poliester ? ¿ hay alguno que sea no polar? Gracias por la colaboracion.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos . Alguien que por favor me oriente de nuevo tengo una duda acerca del EQ de 10 bandas y es la siguiente ,¿los condensadores todos son cerámicos o hay algunos de poliester ? ¿ hay alguno que sea no polar? Gracias por la colaboracion.



En este caso poliester y cerámico son equivalentes.


----------



## Mat-Corr

gracias amigo fogonazo.


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos , armé el EQ de 10 bandas . se le escucha el sonido bien nitido pero tengo inconvenientes con los potenciometros que no regulan , los coloqué de 100 k , aunque en el esquematico dice de 10 k,  ¿¿será por esto ?? ,  o será otra cosa ?? los demas componentes están correctos . alguien que por favor me oriente le quedaré altamente agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos , armé el EQ de 10 bandas . se le escucha el sonido bien nitido pero tengo inconvenientes con los potenciometros que no regulan , los coloqué de 100 k , aunque en el esquematico dice de 10 k,  ¿¿será por esto ?? ,  o será otra cosa ?? los demas componentes están correctos . alguien que por favor me oriente le quedaré altamente agradecido.


El potenciómetro es parte del circuito y su valor afecta el funcionamiento general.


----------



## Mat-Corr

garacias amigo fogonazo


----------

